# Service Power steer



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

call onstar if you have it or your dealership


----------



## Cwies (Sep 15, 2020)

Dealership wants $160 to tell me they need more money from me. I would like to try and troubleshoot on my own before I take that route. Onstar tells me in good to go... 🤦🏻‍♂️ No check engine light.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

keep driving it then lol


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

You need a scan tool that can access the chassis, steering and body control modules. If you dont have that, even talking about the issue is worthless. Of course someone will say change your battery....so I'll say it. Change your battery, people love throwing money at parts but not diagnostics.


----------

